# Gathering Families for an Orthodox Presbyterian Church Plant in Tulsa, Oklahoma



## Amos (Oct 28, 2011)

We are in the process of gatherings brothers and sisters for an Orthodox Presbyterian Church in Tulsa, Oklahoma. So far we have five families involved, but we need another five in order to request an organizing pastor to come and help us. We are currently meeting in a home for Reformed Bible Study on Sunday evenings. Please help us spread the word and gather folks with a desire for a confessional Orthodox Presbyterian Church right here in the "Bible Belt" to join us!


----------



## JoyFullMom (Oct 28, 2011)

This is very exciting to read Amy! We are just a few steps ahead of you here. Thank you for posting, we will CERTAINLY keep you all in prayer and help spread the word!


----------



## Ne Oublie (Oct 29, 2011)

I have some friends in that area, I will send some emails out. This would be great news! We lived in Tulsa for about 6 months and even visited Bartlesville(we may have met?) There is a great need in that area for a solid Reformed Presbyterian church. 

Thanks for posting! How and who can we direct people that are interested? If you could a me a PM with more info that would be great!


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 29, 2011)

So excited for you! Is there any way for you to develop a web presence? I just did some searches and came up with nothing. I'd be willing to bet you have other like-minded folks in a city as large as Tulsa (or moving there).


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2011)

Remember, if you haven't done so, that you should touch base with the PCA North Texas Presbytery.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll be praying for the plant.


----------



## jandrusk (Oct 29, 2011)

Will be praying for you guys, as we have been in your shoes. We currently have about 12 families and are currently searching for a pastor with the plan of organizing in March 2012 here in Cleveland, OH. Please pray for the work and for myself as I have been examined and nominated for the office of ruling elder. May God bless your work and make it fruitful!


----------



## Amos (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouragement, prayers, and e-mails. We have already been contacted by a family that wants to join us after the first of the year! May God be praised!


----------

